# Ideas for my ijust 2



## melissavh (26/6/19)

Good day everyone

I am new to this forum so I apologize in advance for being a noob 

I started vaping with a eGo AIO and then moved to a E-leaf Ijust 2. I am on my 2nd E-leaf Ijust 2 Had to replace the battery and then the atomizer since it was leaking. And I dropped my vape a couple of times so I am also on the 3rd glass.

I just wanted to find out from you guys, my atomizer is getting leaky again it's either the rubbers that's not working as they should or the glass that is a bit too big but I need to make a change.

Do you think I should buy another Ijust2 atomizer/tank or should I buy a different tank that won't leak. What would you recommend as an upgrade for this tank? I would also eventually like to buy a new "battery" (the bottom part).

Any thoughts welcome.


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (26/6/19)

Replace the whole thing with a Nunchaku kit. 

It's the best in class, the end.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------

